# Problem mit KeyListener in Applet



## florian1995 (11. Jul 2010)

hi

ich habe ein problem mit dem folgenden code:

```
public boolean keyDown(Event e,int key){
          if(key==Event.LEFT){
              x_pos_pl1-=10;
          }else if(key==Event.RIGHT){
              x_pos_pl1+=10;
          }else if(key=='A'){
              x_pos_pl2-=10;
          }else if(key=='D'){
              x_pos_pl2+=10;
          }
          repaint();
          return true;
      }
```
left&right funktioniert jedoch A&D nicht. kann mir jemand bitte weiterhelfen??


----------



## Schandro (11. Jul 2010)

probier mal
KeyEvent.VK_A
bzw.
KeyEvent.VK_D
statt 'A' und 'D'

oder auch:
'a' und 'd'


----------



## florian1995 (11. Jul 2010)

geht leider auch nicht. die idee hatte ich auch schon...:rtfm::rtfm::rtfm:


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jul 2010)

Du benutzt ja auch nicht die Methoden aus KeyListener (KeyListener (Java Platform SE 6)) sondern die Methoden aus dem veralteten EventHandling.


----------



## florian1995 (11. Jul 2010)

aah. ok. hab das in einem tutorial für spiele programmieren gesehen . werde mal den neuen einbauen:applaus::applaus: danke


----------

